# Story of Seasons (EU players)



## Libra (Dec 22, 2015)

Everyone is welcome to this thread, of course, but this would be mostly for us EU people, since Story of Seasons is new here! ^_^

I got my game today (thank you, Amazon France! <3) and I've played for about 30 minutes so far (went with Seedling mode, by the way). Spent some time creating my avatar (not that many options but I know that can be changed later, so that's okay!) and then started the tutorial which - to be honest - had me bored in no time. x_x

I played Rune Factory 4 a while ago (though I stopped playing because I got stuck on some of the requests, ha ha) and the controls are pretty similar. So nothing new yet for the moment.

The tutorial is one week so I hope to finish it tomorrow or maybe the day after that. I really want to explore the town!

So, who else has this game (ordered) and what do you think of it so far? ^_^

Interesting links from GameFAQs (such as which items to save):
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/734977-story-of-seasons/71519161/816361755
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/734977-story-of-seasons/71519161/816361799


----------



## Libra (Dec 28, 2015)

I figured I might as well post this here and hope someone will answer, LOL.

So I was talking to a friend about the game today and she wanted to know if interacting with the villagers (and working on their friendship levels and such) is necessary or not, as well as participating in events. I realize that's actually a big part of this game, but she's pretty "meh" about that and just wants to focus on farming and nothing else.

I actually think the answer to both questions is "yes", but I would like to know for sure if there are any cons to only focusing on farming?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2015)

I only got the game today, but not started playing yet. Generally in these games though if you don't spend any time building friendships then you miss out on hidden social events and potential romance/family options within the game. Participating in events often helps you to unlock things that usually help improve the farming aspect of the game.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm very curious about this game. I haven't gotten it yet though, I've never really stuck with the Harvest Moon series before. I've bought a few of the games and always ended up going back to AC. For me though it was mostly the fact that your stamina runs out so quickly.

That being said, I've watched a few youtube videos about this and it looks really interesting.


----------



## Libra (Jan 2, 2016)

Tina said:


> I only got the game today, but not started playing yet. Generally in these games though if you don't spend any time building friendships then you miss out on hidden social events and potential romance/family options within the game. Participating in events often helps you to unlock things that usually help improve the farming aspect of the game.



That's helpful information, thank you! <3

I played Rune Factory 4 a while ago (stopped playing at some point, though, should really begin again!) and I know I worked on the friendship levels mostly because it was a request from the Request Box, but I wasn't sure if it was necessary in the Harvest Moon games. ^_^'

I've been busy these last days but I plan on playing it some either tonight or tomorrow because I really want to finish the tutorial, LOL.


----------



## mags (Jan 2, 2016)

I have had mine a week tomorrow, trying to find a link to what crops I can grow in what seasons in the old ladies field next door to me, anyone know of any links?


----------



## matt (Jan 2, 2016)

I've ordered this...
I hope it's not too girly


----------



## mags (Jan 3, 2016)

matt said:


> I've ordered this...
> I hope it's not too girly



I don't think it's too girly, enjoy.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd love to play this so much! :<


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

Should be getting my copy of the game tomorrow  
Looking forward to playing it
Is movement free like in acnl or is it stuck like tomodachi life? I've never played harvest Moon or a game like this before


----------



## Libra (Jan 3, 2016)

matt said:


> Should be getting my copy of the game tomorrow
> Looking forward to playing it
> Is movement free like in acnl or is it stuck like tomodachi life? I've never played harvest Moon or a game like this before



Movement is free but I find it rather different from AC:NL in the sense of speed; I'm constantly running into things, LOL.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 4, 2016)

i got my copy today yay, this starting tutorial feels very long..


----------



## Libra (Jan 4, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i got my copy today yay, this starting tutorial feels very long..



At least it's only a week; in A New Beginning it was apparently a month long. ^_^'

Which reminds me that I really should play this again (been distracted with other things x_x).


----------



## matt (Jan 6, 2016)

I like how the side label stands out from the rest of my 3ds games

(This is not my full game library, just some of the games I own. I have a load of download versions of games too)


----------



## Emizel (Jan 6, 2016)

I'll buy it soon .(probably I'll order it on amazon). ~


----------



## matt (Jan 6, 2016)

It's nice how you can find things in the river like in AC 
Found some nice minerals at the bottom of the river but how can I store them? It won't let me put them in my box...and the fish either


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2016)

matt said:


> It's nice how you can find things in the river like in AC
> Found some nice minerals at the bottom of the river but how can I store them? It won't let me put them in my box...and the fish either



i'm able to store my minerals in my material bin (given to me when i upgraded my house to 'decent') as for fish i might be able to store them in my fridge (i haven't tried yet) but i noticed in one of the rivers there was a fish hatchery so i'm guessing you might have to wait until that's available to buy until you're able to store fish


i'm really enjoying the game so far  best harvest moon i've played in a long time, my only issue is things are unlocked so slowly, i guess it's nice having things to look forward to and it means i'm not able to rush the game but seeing that some things aren't available until year 3 is a bit demotivating, right now i'm pretty much just waiting on things to unlock


----------



## Megan. (Jan 7, 2016)

You can store fish in the fridge. 

I got this game a few days ago and I'm totally addicted. I'm currently in Fall and I just unlocked the Safari Zone. It's quite repetitive but I can look past that for now but I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to unlock everything as it takes such long time.


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2016)

O right
I don't think I've finished the training yet


----------



## kittmitt (Jan 7, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got this game today! 
Had to order it from amazon as every shop i wasnt to after it was released didnt have it!
it didnt help that the 3ds section is always super tiny.
But once ive done all my animal crossing bits done im going to make a start in playing the game.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 9, 2016)

Does anyone know what kind of Wi-Fi this game uses? I mean as in whether it is limited to 3DS to 3DS in the same room or whether I could connect to friends across the UK?


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been thinking about picking this up, a friend told me they enjoyed it and I've been reading things like this http://fogu.com/sos1/. I think i might grab a copy in my next Amazon shop :3.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 9, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> I've been thinking about picking this up, a friend told me they enjoyed it and I've been reading things like this http://fogu.com/sos1/. I think i might grab a copy in my next Amazon shop :3.


Make your next Amazon shop ASAP.... This game looks FANTASTIC! 

I have ALWAYS wanted a game similar to Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town. My all-time favourite HM game.


----------



## lucitine (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm still considering whether or not to buy this game =/

I bought it and played it on a US region 3ds but I got bored of it pretty quickly since I was always doing the same exact thing over and over again


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Make your next Amazon shop ASAP.... This game looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> I have ALWAYS wanted a game similar to Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town. My all-time favourite HM game.



Haha yes I think I will Monday .

I've always enjoyed Harvest Moon games and I'm sure I'll enjoy this ^^.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 9, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> Haha yes I think I will Monday .
> 
> I've always enjoyed Harvest Moon games and I'm sure I'll enjoy this ^^.


The hardest thing for any of my friends to do is try and convince me to remove the cellophane packaging from a game box due to me being a collector, but THIS game...

The cellophane is coming STRAIGHT OFF! No convincing needed.
I really like this game because it is basically like a more modern version of this...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon:_Friends_of_Mineral_Town


----------



## Libra (Jan 9, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know what kind of Wi-Fi this game uses? I mean as in whether it is limited to 3DS to 3DS in the same room or whether I could connect to friends across the UK?



From what I remember reading somewhere, you can connect with friends across the UK. But I think I also read somewhere that a USA version can't connect with an European one. Not entirely sure if that is indeed correct; I can't find the link where I saw this.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 9, 2016)

Libra said:


> From what I remember reading somewhere, you can connect with friends across the UK. But I think I also read somewhere that a USA version can't connect with an European one. Not entirely sure if that is indeed correct; I can't find the link where I saw this.


Omg! Most perfect game ever!!!! 

I have NOT seen a single negative thing about Story of Seasons apart from a few framerate issues, but that should hopefully be a non issue with my New Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 11, 2016)

i hear there are difficulty settings in this game

is there an actual hardmore, or is it just the normal mode, with the option of playing the easy 'seedling' mode?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 11, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> i hear there are difficulty settings in this game
> 
> is there an actual hardmore, or is it just the normal mode, with the option of playing the easy 'seedling' mode?



yeah i'd say it was just a normal or easy mode. there's not really much of a huge difference apart from prices of things and requirements to unlock certain things.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 11, 2016)

mogyay said:


> yeah i'd say it was just a normal or easy mode. there's not really much of a huge difference apart from prices of things and requirements to unlock certain things.



since u presumably have the eu version of the game, wats ur opinion on any framerate issues in the game


----------



## mogyay (Jan 11, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> since u presumably have the eu version of the game, wats ur opinion on any framerate issues in the game



i personally notice it a little bit but it's not an issue at all for me, i forget about it after a minute (although it does seem a few people online find it annoying). the only thing that slightly bothered me was once there was a lot of build up on screen (characters + items) and the game lagged and then crashed. it really could have been my 3ds though it's pretty old

((if i'm being honest i only noticed it when someone else pointed it out, if not i'd probably still not see it haha))


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 11, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i personally notice it a little bit but it's not an issue at all for me, i forget about it after a minute (although it does seem a few people online find it annoying). the only thing that slightly bothered me was once there was a lot of build up on screen (characters + items) and the game lagged and then crashed. it really could have been my 3ds though it's pretty old
> 
> ((if i'm being honest i only noticed it when someone else pointed it out, if not i'd probably still not see it haha))



ok thx. between framerate issues and the crashes ur talking about i think im gonna give it a miss. shame, it was gonna be my return to console gaming, but i guess i'll stick to waiting for stardew valley (a pc game based on harvest moon) to come out.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 11, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> ok thx. between framerate issues and the crashes ur talking about i think im gonna give it a miss. shame, it was gonna be my return to console gaming, but i guess i'll stick to waiting for stardew valley (a pc game based on harvest moon) to come out.



aw i feel bad now! you could try looking it up on youtube to see if you'd find it unplayable, it is a really good game! i guess you could always pick it up secondhand if you change your mind in the future. i'm off to research that now!! i've always thought harvest moon on the pc would be good (i know there was some kind of japanese version but idk)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 11, 2016)

mogyay said:


> aw i feel bad now! you could try looking it up on youtube to see if you'd find it unplayable, it is a really good game! i guess you could always pick it up secondhand if you change your mind in the future. i'm off to research that now!! i've always thought harvest moon on the pc would be good (i know there was some kind of japanese version but idk)



nah cuz framerate issues rly put me off since im the kind of person who turns down graphics settings in pc games in order to get more framerate, so u essentially saved me from a mistake. stardew is good, back to the old snes/gameboy pixel art style. altho the website seems to be down...good stuff

there is an official harvest moon coming out for pc, but it looks **** cuz its coming out on android first, so its basically gonna be a crappy mobile game that gets ported to pc smh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 12, 2016)

welp I gave in and got the game


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 15, 2016)

My copy arrived today (ordered yesterday with Amazon prime) can't wait to start it .


----------



## mags (Jan 16, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> My copy arrived today (ordered yesterday with Amazon prime) can't wait to start it .



Yay lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm loving this game, you can have a friend over and you have to exchange a gift which is great if you need an item, you can't seem to leave your farm though. I take so long each day collecting eggs, milking cows, feeding my livestock, sheering the sheep, alpacas and watering my plants. Great when you get the Safari as you can 'mine' for rare gems.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 16, 2016)

mags said:


> Yay lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm loving this game, you can have a friend over and you have to exchange a gift which is great if you need an item, you can't seem to leave your farm though. I take so long each day collecting eggs, milking cows, feeding my livestock, sheering the sheep, alpacas and watering my plants. Great when you get the Safari as you can 'mine' for rare gems.



That sounds cool , we'll have to try that exchange sometime ^^.

 I look forward to getting my own farm (still in the intro bit). Having alpacas as an option is awesome.


----------

